# Ex-CJP Iftikhar Ch to move SC against Imran Khan over Sita White issue



## Dubious

*Ex-CJP Iftikhar Ch to move SC against Imran Khan over Sita White issue*

National
38 MINS AGO BY NEWS DESK







KARACHI: Ex-chief justice Iftikhar Muhammad Chaudhry on Sunday said he will file a case against Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) Chairman Imran Khan in the Supreme Court under Article 61 (1)(f) for fathering a love child, and hence claim his ineligibility to hold public office.

Tyrian White, believed to be 26, is the daughter of the late British socialite Sita White. Sita had won a default judgment in a paternity suit against Khan in a Los Angeles court in 1997 after Khan refused to provide DNA samples to prove or disprove paternity. After the verdict, Khan had told US media that he would be willing to submit to a blood test in Pakistan and to stand by the decision of a Pakistani court, arguing that he was not a resident of California or England.

Iftikhar Ch argued, “Khan has mentioned his sons in his nomination papers but made no mention of his daughter. We shall take the case against him in the Supreme Court.

Chaudhry, now the president of the Pakistan Justice and Democratic Party, claimed during an interview with a private news channel that he has evidence to show that Khan has admitted to being the father of Tyrian White while abroad, but denies the same in Pakistan. He said his party would file objections against Khan’s nomination papers before the relevant ROs.

Chaudhry admitted that there is legal precedent for politicians to be disqualified for dishonesty under Article 62 (1)(f). After submission of documents to confirm the parentage of the child, Khan should not be considered ‘sadiq and ameen’ in terms of the Constitutional article, he reasoned.


https://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/20...-sc-against-imran-khan-over-sita-white-issue/

Everyone remembers everything only when elections are around the corner? They (Reham and now this guy) had 5 yrs to defame and shame IK if they pleased why are they suddenly waking up?


----------



## HRK

Dubious said:


> *Ex-CJP Iftikhar Ch to move SC against Imran Khan over Sita White issue*
> 
> National
> 38 MINS AGO BY NEWS DESK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KARACHI: Ex-chief justice Iftikhar Muhammad Chaudhry on Sunday said he will file a case against Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) Chairman Imran Khan in the Supreme Court under Article 61 (1)(f) for fathering a love child, and hence claim his ineligibility to hold public office.
> 
> Tyrian White, believed to be 26, is the daughter of the late British socialite Sita White. Sita had won a default judgment in a paternity suit against Khan in a Los Angeles court in 1997 after Khan refused to provide DNA samples to prove or disprove paternity. After the verdict, Khan had told US media that he would be willing to submit to a blood test in Pakistan and to stand by the decision of a Pakistani court, arguing that he was not a resident of California or England.
> 
> Iftikhar Ch argued, “Khan has mentioned his sons in his nomination papers but made no mention of his daughter. We shall take the case against him in the Supreme Court.
> 
> Chaudhry, now the president of the Pakistan Justice and Democratic Party, claimed during an interview with a private news channel that he has evidence to show that Khan has admitted to being the father of Tyrian White while abroad, but denies the same in Pakistan. He said his party would file objections against Khan’s nomination papers before the relevant ROs.
> 
> Chaudhry admitted that there is legal precedent for politicians to be disqualified for dishonesty under Article 62 (1)(f). After submission of documents to confirm the parentage of the child, Khan should not be considered ‘sadiq and ameen’ in terms of the Constitutional article, he reasoned.
> 
> 
> https://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/20...-sc-against-imran-khan-over-sita-white-issue/
> 
> Everyone remembers everything only when elections are around the corner? They (Reham and now this guy) had 5 yrs to defame and shame IK if they pleased why are they suddenly waking up?



Just few days back Hanif Abbasi said in a TV show (I think 11th Hour) Imran Election se phele disqulify ho jai ga....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

Sita white is a British citizens nd whatever happened between her and IK happened in Britain. How can a Pakistani court take the case?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

Was he umpire in match witch led to birth of Tyrian?


----------



## Dubious

شاھین میزایل said:


> Sita white is a British citizens nd whatever happened between her and IK happened in Britain. How can a Pakistani court take the case?


Apparently all Pakistani politicians are good at is dirt throwing! They cant contest based on their credentials so all they do is drag another down based on his personal life/ issues! I havent seen anyone drag Shehbaz Shariff to court over his marriage deals with different women!

Apparently he is holding Khan's own tongue:



Dubious said:


> After the verdict, *Khan had told US media* that *he would be willing to submit to a blood test in Pakistan and to stand by the decision of a Pakistani court*, arguing that he was not a resident of California or England.





HRK said:


> Just few days back Hanif Abbasi said in a TV show (I think 11th Hour) Imran Election se phele disqulify ho jai ga....


So its pre-planned! Lovely! These criminals are so selfish for their own cause they cant be bothered to allow Pakistan and Pakistani a chance!

I am not all for IK esp now since he took in so many Noonis...HOWEVER, I am willing to give a different person a chance...A break from monarchy system of Bhutto and Shariffs!



LoveIcon said:


> Was he umpire in match witch led to birth of Tyrian?


No one knows for sure! But isnt that his "personal" matter?! Like how Mariyam ran away with a guy?
Or like how many of these politicians drink? Gamble? Dance with women prob more...No doubt each has a number of ills?

Dont see anyone doing character assassination of underground parties by politicians and parliamentarians?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MultaniGuy

SINDH
PUNJAB
BALOCHISTAN
KP & FATA
JAMMU & KASHMIR
GILGIT BALTISTAN
THE EXPRESS TRIBUNE > PAKISTAN
 
*Ex-CJP Chaudhry to challenge Imran on Sita White issue*
SHARE TWEET
*Ex-CJP Chaudhry to challenge Imran on Sita White issue*
By Our Correspondent
Published: June 11, 2018
14SHARES
SHARE TWEET EMAIL




Imran Khan & Iftikhar Chaudhry. PHOTOS: File

KARACHI: Former chief justice of Pakistan Iftikhar Muhammad Chaudhry has said he will file a case against PTI chief Imran Khan’s eligibility to hold public office under Article 62 (1)(f) over allegations that he fathered a “love child”.

Chaudhry, now the president of the Pakistan Justice and Democratic Party, claimed during an interview with a private news channel on Sunday that he has evidence to show that Khan has admitted to being the father of Tyrian White while abroad, but denies the same in Pakistan. He said his party would file objections against Khan’s nomination papers before the relevant ROs.

Chaudhry said that there is legal precedent for politicians to be disqualified for dishonesty under Article 62 (1)(f), and after receiving documents which confirm the parentage of the child, he believes Khan should not be considered ‘sadiq and ameen’ in terms of the Constitutional article.

*Imran Khan to contest from Karachi’s NA-243 constituency*
“Khan has mentioned his sons in his nomination papers but made no mention of his daughter. We shall take the case against him in the Supreme Court,” he said, adding that leaders should be ethically clean and honest. It is a matter of character, morality, and law,” he said.

He asked how Khan can go around the world speaking of justice when “he is not even willing to recognise his own daughter”.

“We want that whosoever is the leader of our country should not have such allegations against them because it is a matter of trust,” he said. At another point in the interview, he noted that the issue has never been raised before a court in Pakistan. “Now it should be adjudicated on”, he said, while explaining that the SC judgment disqualifying Nawaz Sharif clearly lays down the parameters for disqualification.

He said time is not a factor in this case because politicians must always be answerable and accountable to the people.

*Wasim Akram, ex-husband among others send notice to Reham Khan over book’s ‘salacious’ content*
Chaudhry was being interviewed regarding his party’s chances and strategy going into the general elections.

Tyrian White, believed to be 26, is the daughter of the late British socialite Sita White. Sita had won a default judgment in a paternity suit against Khan in a Los Angeles court in 1997 after Khan refused to provide DNA samples to prove or disprove paternity. After the verdict, Khan had told US media that he would be willing to submit to a blood test in Pakistan and to stand by the decision of a Pakistani court, arguing that he was not a resident of California or England.

https://tribune.com.pk/story/1732297/ex-cjp-chaudhry-challenge-imran-sita-white-issue/


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

article 62/63 of constitution is 2 dhari talwar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Valar.

Interesting 



Iqbal Ali said:


> He asked how Khan can go around the world speaking of justice when “he is not even willing to recognise his own daughter”



Exactly my point


----------



## Safriz

Kaana Dajjal coming into action as elections approach.
Says will open Sita White case against Imran Khan.
Her love affair with Imran Khan happened in 1992, long before IK started politics.
Sita White died in 2004 . She was happily and comfortably living with her daughter Tyrian white in USA. A US court in 1997 said that Ik is Tyrian White's father and IK was under no obligation to accept or reject the court decision and he did neither.Tyrian white is happily living in USA and never went to any court against IK. So why Pakistani courts are so bothered?
Whats next, supreme court will also ask primary school attendance record of politicians?


----------



## Dark-Destroyer

Valar. said:


> Interesting
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly my point



yeah true might aswell have a coilition of nawaz and zadari im sure thats what we need right now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shahbaz baig

Iftikhar chodhri or is ki fimaly ka account ek saal tak under surveillance dalo sab dodh ka dodh or pani ka pani hojae ga.
I personally proud on IK that opponent can not find any corruption charges on IK, opponents have only one thing to defame, specially during election year which is "personal life of IK".

IK may be a culprit in his personal life when he was young, but he never denied that tyrian white is not his daugher neither he accepted, he supported his sons and daughter in his whole life, but All other politicians are *culprit of nation*.

Despite All these things i see IK the most honest and prominent Leader among All politicians. Atleast He is not a culprit of nation.

IK ek kholi kitaab hai.. Jab k PPP ki kamzoriya CIA or PMLN ki kamzoriya RAW k paas mojood hain, ye 2no chah kr bhi pakistan k long lasting mufaad mai kaam nhi kr sakty.

Pakistan mai CIA/RAW ki kathputli hakomat banana hai ya Pakistan k mufaad mai kaam krny wala IK chahia.. Fiasla Apka.


----------



## fitpOsitive

Bs yar, kch logon ki taraf koi larki kbhi nai daikhti. Phir qismat se woh log judge ban jatay hain. Samajh tu aap gaey hongy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## koolio

Why all of a sudden before election time, ex CJ ifthikar decides to take IK case to the court, he should be taking all the politicians regarding thier private lives, I have no doubt this ex CJ is very fishy, he has just proved a sore loser.


----------



## Handshake

BC kahi ka.


----------



## HAIDER

bhudha pagal hogaya ha


----------



## Mentee

HAIDER said:


> bhudha pagal hogaya ha


I pointed out this issue few days back when Supreme Court required an affidavit from all persons aspiring to contest the general elections. No matter how much silly and outrageous it sounds but law is law, never ditch any provision - - - - - -


----------



## BHarwana

Imran Khan has not taken a bath with milk but he is better than the rest. This election is all about choosing the lesser evil. Politics is a bazar which good people will avoid. Any ways lets see what future holds for Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zoundzforever

Real game of thrones spin off is happening here


----------



## Path-Finder

Hmmmn what about his boy? He was upto no good if memory serves me right??


----------



## Valar.

Dark-Destroyer said:


> yeah true might aswell have a coilition of nawaz and zadari im sure thats what we need right now



Call spade a spade. No dishonest politician should be allowed whether Nawaz, Zardari or Imran Khan


----------



## American Pakistani

Stupid Pakistani elites, they never get tired staying in the focus of the news.

The country is going down the drain while they are busy in their personal gains.


----------



## Taha Samad

Personally I do believe that Tyrian is IK's daughter and that IK definitely was a playboy in his younger days. But we all have done things in our youthful days that we won't be proud of, if mentioned today. And there is a lot of evidence that IK transformed somewhat after his mother's death; at least to the extent of shunning his playboy past(although he is still a `dil phaink` as clear from his marriage with RK). Having said this:

1) The LA court judgement they so often talk about is was *ex-parte* judgement in a *foreign* country. Ex-parte judgement is when one party does not show up in the court, the court without hearing decides in the favor of other party. The repercussion for this is IK can take legal defense that he was neither resident or national of US for him to be able to follow the case in US jurisdiction.

2) About Jemima becoming care-taker of Tyrian following Sita White's death. The legal defense is both had already been divorced when this happened. And that Sita White & Jemima's father were close friends and since Sita was dieing due to cancer it was out of human compassion that she became care-taker of Tyrian.

3) Sita White is dead to so its impossible to prove any sort of relation between them now.

4) Any comments by IK in book or interview on lines of: `I have never claimed to be an angel` can be dismissed as being general remarks and not statement about a particular event.

5) All of this is not new knowledge and there was reference in ECP to this regards(which was dismissed). Similarly this argument has been brought forth each time IK has filed nomination papers in the past. Hence any case in SC can portrayed as an `attempt of revenge` against a political rival.

6) Only possibility of something coming out of this issue is if Tyrian herself becomes party to the case. Now that's not likely for now as Jemima will have considerable influence on her and she isn't a resident of Pakistan. In future, IK's political rivals may attempt to encourage her by offering monetary benefit. But PML-N may have that sought of resources but ex-CJ definitely does not have such resources. Also if she gets/enjoys a share of Jemima wealth she may not be easily incited as Jemima is herself super-rich. Even dis-regarding all these per-requisites, mother-less DNA Paternity Tests are less conclusive so a good lawyer may get the report to be dismissed on technical grounds.

So in short nothing is going to happen for now. So ex-CJ can have his 5 mins of fame and that's it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Valar.

Taha Samad said:


> Personally I do believe that Tyrian is IK's daughter and that IK definitely was a playboy in his younger days. But we all have done things in our youthful days that we won't be proud of, if mentioned today. And there is a lot of evidence that IK transformed somewhat after his mother's death; at least to the extent of shunning his playboy past(although he is still a `dil phaink` as clear from his marriage with RK). Having said this:
> 
> 1) The LA court judgement they so often talk about is was *ex-parte* judgement in a *foreign* country. Ex-parte judgement is when one party does not show up in the court, the court without hearing decides in the favor of other party. The repercussion for this is IK can take legal defense that he was neither resident or national of US for him to be able to follow the case in US jurisdiction.
> 
> 2) About Jemima becoming care-taker of Tyrian following Sita White's death. The legal defense is both had already been divorced when this happened. And that Sita White & Jemima's father were close friends and since Sita was dieing due to cancer it was out of human compassion that she became care-taker of Tyrian.
> 
> 3) Sita White is dead to so its impossible to prove any sort of relation between them now.
> 
> 4) Any comments by IK in book or interview on lines of: `I have never claimed to be an angel` can be dismissed as being general remarks and not statement about a particular event.
> 
> 5) All of this is not new knowledge and there was reference in ECP to this regards(which was dismissed). Similarly this argument has been brought forth each time IK has filed nomination papers in the past. Hence any case in SC can portrayed as an `attempt of revenge` against a political rival.
> 
> 6) Only possibility of something coming out of this issue is if Tyrian herself becomes party to the case. Now that's not likely for now as Jemima will have considerable influence on her and she isn't a resident of Pakistan. In future, IK's political rivals may attempt to encourage her by offering monetary benefit. But PML-N may have that sought of resources but ex-CJ definitely does not have such resources. Also if she gets/enjoys a share of Jemima wealth she may not be easily incited as Jemima is herself super-rich. Even dis-regarding all these per-requisites, mother-less DNA Paternity Tests are less conclusive so a good lawyer may get the report to be dismissed on technical grounds.
> 
> So in short nothing is going to happen for now. So ex-CJ can have his 5 mins of fame and that's it.



Let's say nothing happens and IK becomes PM of Pak. Do you think, he can be compromised by foreigners?


----------



## MultaniGuy

Valar. said:


> Let's say nothing happens and IK becomes PM of Pak. Do you think, he can be compromised by foreigners?


Imran Khan is better than Nawaz Sharif or Bilalwal Bhutto.


----------



## Taha Samad

Valar. said:


> Let's say nothing happens and IK becomes PM of Pak. Do you think, he can be compromised by foreigners?



I don't think so, but only time can tell.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

And Ex CJ just so remembered this issue exactly 1-2 months before the election. Total coincidence. No envelope from N League


----------



## HAIDER

Kambojaric said:


> And Ex CJ just so remembered this issue exactly 1-2 months before the election. Total coincidence. No envelope from N League


This sob going to lose his sarkari bullet proof BMW and guards..  But why these all SOBs are interested in Imran Khan personal life. This Kana CJ always a bias.
This is his aquat ..


----------



## S.R.H. Hashmi

BHarwana said:


> Imran Khan has not taken a bath with milk but he is better than the rest. This election is all about choosing the lesser evil. Politics is a bazar which good people will avoid. Any ways lets see what future holds for Pakistan.




Imran Khan is about the best of a bad lot


----------



## 313ghazi

I'm glad. This slander can finally be buried in Pakistani courts.


----------



## S.R.H. Hashmi

BHarwana said:


> Imran Khan has not taken a bath with milk but he is better than the rest. This election is all about choosing the lesser evil. Politics is a bazar which good people will avoid. Any ways lets see what future holds for Pakistan.



I wonder whether the motivating force behind former CJ's move is concern for Pakistan or something else?


----------



## Dark-Destroyer

If we are entirely honest with our selves we could and can clearly distinguish the malicious nature of this and this isn’t in the intrests of Pakistan that for some reason this ex cj now all of a sudden had a epiphany and cares about pakistan they are all apart of a dirty system that they want to continue for their own Gaines


----------



## Strike!

There's no precedent of disqualification on personal matters. This is headed in the dust bin.


----------



## zoundzforever

Strike! said:


> There's no precedent of disqualification on personal matters. This is headed in the dust bin.


Precedent is hiding potential information from nomination papers. Like legal heirs, theie status etc.


----------



## Devil Soul

*Tyrian White issue: Justice Iftikhar vows to move SC against Imran*

Listen











ISLAMABAD: Former Chief Justice of Pakistan Iftikhar Muhammad Chaudhry has decided to move the apex court challenging Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf supremo Imran Khan’s candidature under Article 62-1(f) for allegedly fathering a “love child” (Tyrian White) with the deceased British millionaire Sita White. Mr Chaudhry plans to ask the court to reopen the case before the elections scheduled for July 25.

In a televised interview, the former CJP said: “There appears to be a serious allegation against him [Imran Khan] that he has a love child - I don’t know how to say it in Urdu as our daughters would be listening - that he does not recognise while in Pakistan but he does recognise her outside [Pakistan].”

In a tweet, the interviewing journalist, Nasim Zehra confirmed that the retired chief judge spoke about his intention to field candidates in all five constituencies from where Imran Khan was planning to contest in the forthcoming elections and that “each candidate will be challenging IK’s candidacy under Article 62-1(f). Ms Zehra further wrote that the former judge claimed to have collected evidence that Imran accepted Tyrian as his daughter abroad but denied in Pakistan.

Dealing with the qualification of a parliamentary candidate, Article 62-1(f) of the Constitution of Pakistan says: “a person shall not be qualified to be elected or chosen as a member of Majlis-e-Shoora (Parliament) if he is not sagacious, righteous and non-profligate, honest and amen, there being no declaration to the contrary by a court of law.”

Talking to The News here, Fawad said that there was nothing in what Iftikhar Chaudhry said but a desperate bid to get attention. “They are attention-seekers in politics just ahead of general election and nothing else,” he emphasised.

When asked about his comment on Iftikhar Chaudhry’s announcement to field his party candidates against Imran in all five constituencies, he responded by saying let him do so and then asked, “Will he be able to find five candidates to pitch against Imran Khan”?

Iftikhar Chaudhry established his party in 2015 and the Election Commission has recently allotted ‘gavel’ as an election symbol to the party.
https://www.thenews.com.pk/print/32...ustice-iftikhar-vows-to-move-sc-against-imran


----------



## AZ1

Thats good go ahead and bring imran khan to court and he will come out as clean just like pmln launch case against him for corruption. Its good for imran khan


----------



## Stealth

Ch Ift help Imran Khan if this case will open... there are many points (technical and personal) which help IK to get clean chit from this lol


----------



## Verve

How are they going to prove anything?

A judgement by a foreign court on such personal matters holds absolutely no weight in Pakistan's courts.

Then how are they going to get hold of officially approved and consented DNA samples to establish a relationship? One is not even a national of Pakistan and no court order on DNA testing of a foreigner is possible.

First Reham's book, now this corrupt Iftikhar Choudhury's petition.


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1008624150368440320


----------



## undercover JIX

Nomination papers 0f ex CJP were accepted or no? sadiq aur amin to hoga hi.?


----------



## AsianLion

Case is solved :

Tyrian White, believed to be 26, is the daughter of the late British socialite Sita White. 

Sita had won a default judgment in a paternity suit against Khan in a Los Angeles court in 1997 after Khan refused to provide DNA samples to prove or disprove paternity.

Imran Khan impregnated Sita White and refuse to accept its daught Tyrian Khan.


----------



## Ali Tariq

AsianUnion said:


> Case is solved :
> 
> Tyrian White, believed to be 26, is the daughter of the late British socialite Sita White.
> 
> Sita had won a default judgment in a paternity suit against Khan in a Los Angeles court in 1997 after Khan refused to provide DNA samples to prove or disprove paternity.
> 
> Imran Khan impregnated Sita White and refuse to accept its daught Tyrian Khan.


So this is your personal issue?
--------------------------------
@war&peace bhai just look at this unbiased member.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

Ali Tariq said:


> So this is your personal issue?
> 
> @war&peace bhai just look at this unbiased member.




Hahaha! Just wanted to see you are pure potians!


----------



## war&peace

Ali Tariq said:


> So this is your personal issue?
> --------------------------------
> @war&peace bhai just look at this unbiased member.


Yeah mate, we know...this is so predictable... a very set pattern.


----------



## Ali Tariq

AsianUnion said:


> Hahaha! Just wanted to see you are pure potians!


Then istead of showing your 'ghatiyapan', you should have asked me directly that am I a 'potian'?


----------



## AsianLion

Ali Tariq said:


> Then istead of showinh 'ghatiyapan', you should have asked me directly that am I a 'potian'?




Wats so bad, just posting while the potians run everywhere on threads of potians interest.

Ok are u a potian? Like @BHarwana


----------



## Ali Tariq

AsianUnion said:


> Wats so bad, just posting while the potians run everywhere on threads of potians interest.
> 
> Ok are u a potian? Like @BHarwana


Ok sir do whatever you like. As for Bharwana bro, I don't know much about him but I think he is neither a 'patwari' nor a 'potian'. He is just a common Pakistani.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

AsianUnion said:


> Wats so bad, just posting while the potians run everywhere on threads of potians interest.
> 
> Ok are u a potian? Like @BHarwana



My fried why are you angry at me? I only speak the truth and nothing else. You seem to be pissed of at for no reason.

I commented on 2 thread and you are bashing me why? My apologize if some where I have hurt your feelings.


----------



## Maarkhoor

HRK said:


> Just few days back Hanif Abbasi said in a TV show (I think 11th Hour) Imran Election se phele disqulify ho jai ga....


Sir But case is genuine....
If not then why she is living with her brother and step brother?
Why not I.K sue or challenge US court's order?






USA: LOS ANGELES: COURT RULES THAT IMRAN KHAN IS …

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

